# Weekly competition 2010-33



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2010)

(Mike still on vacation )

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a
random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that
position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not
just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the
amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3
uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The
U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a
slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the
end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move,
to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per
scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would
mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is
*Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner
that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and
that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated
*clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. 
Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let
me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to
use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any
order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be
obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will 
also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite 
a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of 
the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition 
closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can
influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange
(officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is
on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange
you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' U2 F R' F2 U2
*2. *F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R U2 R'
*3. *R F2 R F U2 F' R F2 U' R'
*4. *F' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F2 U'
*5. *R U F' U' R2 U' R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R2 U2 L B L F' D2 L' U2 L2 F' R' U2 R F U' R'
*2. *L F2 U' B' L' R' B U F' U2 F2 L2 F D' B' R F U'
*3. *D L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 R F' L' F2 R F2 R2 U2 F R2 U'
*4. *L' D U' R B2 D2 U' B' R' B' L' D2 L2 D L' B2 L U2
*5. *F2 U' L2 U2 B' D' L2 D' R2 B F' D R B' D2 B L U

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 U' R U2 F2 L' Rw' Fw R B Rw2 R' Uw' B2 Uw2 B' Uw B Fw2 D2 L B2
R2 Uw2 Fw' D' B Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 L2 B' Rw2 R2 U Rw B2 L
*2. *D U2 B2 R2 Fw' D2 U R B2 D Rw2 R2 Fw U' L Rw' B2 Rw' R' D F' D' U
L' Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' F' Uw L' Rw2 B Uw L' Rw' D' Uw' U2 F2
*3. *U' F2 U2 L Rw' Uw2 L' Rw U Fw2 L Rw2 R D U B Fw F L R2 D U' L' B'
F U2 R2 B Fw' U Rw2 B' Fw F' L' D2 L2 R D2 R
*4. *L' Rw2 Fw' R D U F' L Fw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 Uw L Fw D' Uw' U2 L2 Rw
D Fw D Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' U2 B Fw Rw' D Rw' U' B2 F2 Uw' F2
*5. *D' B' F2 L' B F2 L2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw' F' R D' B D' F2 U2 Rw' Fw' L' B'
F2 L B R' F' Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L R' U' L R2 Uw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Rw R2 Uw Bw2 Uw U2 B' F Dw' L F2 Uw Lw Dw R' U2 B Dw2 Uw Bw'
Rw' R' Dw' Rw2 Fw L2 Lw' U R B' L2 F2 L2 Bw U Fw R' U Rw Dw' Bw L' F' Dw Bw
Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw U R Fw F2 Dw' B Dw Fw' R Bw
*2. *B Bw' Uw2 U' L' Rw B2 Bw Fw Lw' Uw R2 U Fw2 Dw' Uw' U2 F2 D F Uw2
L R' Uw2 B' Bw Fw' F L' U' Lw2 R2 D2 Fw' D Dw2 L' Dw2 Bw U Fw2 Lw2 Rw Fw F'
D R Dw2 B U' Bw' Rw2 U' L Bw2 R' D Rw2 Bw Rw2
*3. *D2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 L R' F Dw' U F Lw2 U Lw' D2 R2 B' U' L' B Bw F'
D Bw2 F Dw F2 R' F' Dw Fw D L Dw' U B D' Uw2 Rw' D U' Fw' Dw2 Uw U Lw2 Bw'
Uw' L F' Rw2 D2 U' Rw B2 Fw Dw' Uw' L' Uw
*4. *F' Dw2 Lw F2 R Uw F' D2 F' R2 B2 Fw' F D' Uw' Bw Dw B Dw' L' R2 B2
L2 Fw U2 B2 Lw2 B2 L' F R' D' Bw F Rw2 Fw' Lw Fw U2 F L' B D' L' Dw2 B Fw D2
Dw2 Uw2 U' B D2 Fw Rw' Dw L' Rw R2 Bw2
*5. *Lw R2 D2 Dw2 L Dw L' Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' D2 Uw' Rw' F2 D' Bw2 Fw2 R D
Lw B' Uw2 Rw2 B' F L2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 D' Uw' Lw2 Dw' Lw F Uw' B2
Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw' Rw Dw' Rw2 D' Lw Uw' Lw Bw2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw F Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' F 2U 3R' 2F2 R 3U' 2L2 2F' D' 2L' 3U B 2L 2R' B2 3U2 L' R D2 2B
3R2 B 3F F2 3R2 U' 2R F 2U2 2B 2F2 2D2 L D 2D B2 2F F' 2L 3R 2F' F2 L 2L' D
3R 2R' 2U2 2F F' R' 3F' 3U 2U2 2F2 2R U F L2 2R' B 3F' 2F2 D' 3U' 2U2 U2 2F2
2D B D' B' 3U2 U' 3F2 D' U' 2F2 L2
*2. *3U B F' D' B R' U2 2F2 2D' F' 2L' 2B2 2U' U' B' 2D' 2B2 L' D2 R D2
2D U B 2U2 L2 3R' U 2L F2 2U' 2R' 2B 2F' R2 D' 2D' 3U L2 3R' 2R' B2 L' U 2F2
F2 3R' F D U' B L 2D2 2U U' 2B2 3U 2U2 3R' 2U 2L' 2D' 3R B2 U' 2F D 2B D' 2D
B 2F2 3U' 2L R' B 2F2 2D2 3U 2F2
*3. *U' 2R2 2D' 2L2 2U' 2L2 2R2 D 3F' 3R2 B 2U 3F 3R' 2U' 3F' D 3U 2U'
3F 2R D 2D 3U R 3F' 3R' 3F' 3R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 2L2 B' 3U2 3F' D 2L' D 2F2 U'
2R2 2D' 3U U2 3F' 3R' U L R 2B 3F' 2F' 2L' D' 2U2 2L' 2R' R' D2 2R 2B2 L R'
D' 2D2 2R R2 3U 3F 2F2 2U' B' U' 3R R2 F2 L B F2
*4. *2R2 R' 2D' 2U' L2 2B' 2D' 2B' 2D' 2L 2U' R' D2 F2 2D' 2B2 2F 2U'
2L2 F 3R' D' L' 2R2 R 3U' 2U2 U' 2R 2U' B 2F F2 3R2 3F' 3U' 2L2 R' B' 2D' 3F
F 3U2 2F' 3R2 B' 2F' L' 2L2 2D U2 3F 2L' 2B2 R 3F D2 3U2 2U2 R2 2B2 R' U' F'
2L2 2R 2D2 L' R' U R 2U' 3R2 2B' 3R D' 2L2 R' B2 F2
*5. *2D' B 2D B 3R' 2R2 B' 3F 3U2 F' 2L R B 2R' R' 2B2 3U R2 D' 2R R'
B2 D' 3R 2D 2U2 R' 2D2 R' 2B2 3F2 2L' 2R 2D' L 2D2 2U' U' F2 2L2 D2 2L 3R R'
2B2 U2 3F 2R2 D' 3U2 2U 2F 2D2 2U B 3F2 2R D2 2F2 F2 2R2 U2 2B 2U F' L' 2L2
R2 D' 3R2 D 2L2 3R2 3F 2F2 2D 2U' U2 B2 F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B D 3D 3B' L2 R' 3F' 2R' 2D2 U' 3B' 3F2 3D 2R2 B2 3B' 3F2 2F' 3R
3D 3F2 U2 B' L' U 3L R' 3U' U2 3L R' 2D2 3F 3U2 2L' 3L 2D' 3L' 2U F2 2U2 3R
2R' R2 3D 2U U' F' 2U 3B 2L' 3L 2R2 2D' 2B' 3B' 2F D 2B 2R 2F' 3L' R' 2B2
2R' U2 L' 2L' 3B' 3F2 3R' F2 L 2L' D' 3R2 B2 F2 3R' 3F 2F 3D U2 3B' L2 U2
3R' 3D2 L' 3F' 2F' 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B L2 3L2 2B' 3F2 2D
*2. *D L2 B2 2B2 3B 3R' 3D' R 2U2 2R 3F' F' 3L2 3D 2U2 B 2B L2 2R' D'
2D' 3D U2 L' R2 3D L R2 3U 2U' 2F' 3D' F2 L U 2R2 F 2D2 3R2 3U 2U2 B2 2L2
2R2 R' D' 3U2 2U F' D' 3F2 D' 2U' 2R R2 2D2 2B2 2F2 3U2 L' 2L 3R' R' F D L'
U 2R D' 2D2 2U R2 B' D2 3R B 2D 2U' 3R2 D' 2B2 D 2L2 2B' 3L R 2U F L' 2U U
B' R' B2 2B' 2U 3L2 2B' 3B R2
*3. *3B2 2F' 3U' 2L2 2D' 3B' D2 3U2 2U' L2 2L' 3L' 3R B2 2B' 2D' U' 3B2
3F' 3L' 3F' 3L2 3R 3B2 D2 2B2 3U B2 2L2 B' R2 B 3B F' 2L2 B' 3B 2D 2R' 2F2
3L' D2 2D' F U' L' U' R2 2U 2L' 2D2 3D2 B' 3B 2F2 F' 3L2 B' 3F F 3L 2B 2L2
2B 2U L2 2L2 3B 3D 3L2 3U 2L2 2D2 3U B 3B2 L 2L' 3L2 R2 3F R' B 2B2 F' U 2R2
3F L 2R' 3U2 2R D' 3D2 L 3L' R 2D 2R2 2D'
*4. *3B' 2F2 D 3L2 2R R2 2B2 3L' 2D R 2B' F 3D' 2R2 D 3R2 3D' 2B2 F' L'
U2 2B' L' 2L 3L' 3F U2 R' D F2 D U' 3B2 2L2 B2 2D2 3R2 D2 2D' 2U' 2B2 F2 3R'
D 2B2 3B' R2 2B' F2 3R' 2F' F U 2F 3L 3R 2F2 L2 2R' 3D 3F2 L 3R' R 2F F2 2R2
2U' L' D 2D 3R' 3D' 3U2 U' 3B2 3U' U 2B' 3L2 U B2 3F 3U L' 3F 3L2 3U L' 2D'
3U' U L' U2 3F' 2L R2 2B' 3B R'
*5. *L 3D2 3U2 3L' R' 3F 2R' 2D2 2B 2D L 2B2 3R' R' B2 2B2 3D' U R' F
3L2 2R' B' 3D' 3U2 3B' 2D' U 2R2 2B 2L2 D' U' 3F U 2B U B 2B' 3F' 3U' 3R' B2
2B2 D2 3F D F' 2D' 3R 3F' D 2D' U' 3L' 2B' R2 D 2L 2R2 3U U2 2R2 2B 3F' 2U'
3R 3D2 2L2 R' 3D 2L F2 3R' U' L' D' 3F 2R' 3U' U2 B2 2B' 3B 3F2 3L 3R2 U 3R'
2B2 F' 3D2 U 3F 2R' B2 D 3D2 3F' 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U' F R2 F' U2 R F U'
*2. *U' F' U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U'
*3. *U' R F2 U' F U R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 R' B L' B' L2 R2 U L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R' B2 L2 F'
*2. *B U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R' D L2 F' R2 D' F U B2 U'
*3. *R' D' U' L2 F R2 U F2 R' B2 U F' R' D U B2 U2 F' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 Uw B2 Uw2 B' F2 U L2 Rw' U' R' Uw B' F U F2 Rw U2 Fw2 L2 D'
Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 B' L2 Uw2 L2 Uw' F' Rw' F D' B' Rw B' Uw U2
*2. *L' R' B Rw' U2 L Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 B2 Fw R' Fw L' F2 U' Fw' U2
Fw2 D Uw' U2 L2 R' Fw' Rw' U2 B D' Uw B' Fw2 R2 U2 L' Rw U'
*3. *Uw' F2 D2 U2 L U B L U' B' D2 B D B2 Uw2 Rw F' D U L2 Fw2 Uw' B2
Uw2 Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 R' D B D' U2 B' Rw2 F D' Fw' D' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F2 Rw F2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Rw' R' F D Dw' U Bw' L F Lw Uw' U L2 Uw F
U' R' Dw U R' B Bw' Fw' Rw Dw2 Bw2 L2 F2 Lw2 F' U2 L U2 F2 Uw2 F2 U' F' Dw2
B Fw F Lw2 Rw R Dw U' Fw Rw Dw L' Uw' Lw2
*2. *F L F D2 L F' Rw' R D2 U' Rw Dw' F U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 R' F R' D' Uw U'
R' F R2 Fw2 D Rw' U Bw2 R' F' Rw F D F2 Uw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 F' R' Fw' L R2 Bw2 L2
Fw' Lw' B2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 R2 B Bw2 Lw Bw2 D
*3. *Bw L Lw' Dw' Lw' R' F2 L' R' B Lw' F2 Uw2 B' Fw D' Lw Rw' Dw2 U B
Uw2 Rw2 R2 F' L D Uw' U Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw R B' Bw2 Uw' B D' U' B D' B2 Bw L'
Rw D B2 Dw' R2 Fw' U2 B' Lw' Fw U2 Bw2 Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 D' L' R2 B F L F R' U F2 U F' D B R2 U'
*2. *R B D' R B2 D2 F L' U2 F2 L' D' F2 L' F2 U F D'
*3. *D B2 L D2 L F' R2 D2 R' B L2 R2 B2 U' R B' F' L2
*4. *R' D2 U' R B2 L R' F L D2 L' U2 R2 F L2 D F2
*5. *B2 F' L' U R D' L2 U2 F R2 F R' U2 L2 U2 B' F2 U
*6. *U2 L' B F R' U2 L2 D2 F' D L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B'
*7. *R U2 L' R2 F D' R F2 L2 D B' D' L' F2 D2 F D' U'
*8. *F L' U2 R' F2 U' R2 F U2 F R' B L2 F' R D F2
*9. *D2 B' R2 F U' L2 D' U2 L' D' R U R' U R' F'
*10. *F' U' B' D2 L' U2 B L U F L' D' L U' B2 R' D'
*11. *F D L' U' L' D L2 B F D2 L B2 R' F2 R2 F' R U'
*12. *D R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 F R2 U L' F2 R D2 B2 U L R2
*13. *F' U' B2 D B2 D L D2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L' B'
*14. *D' L D' L' D B' F U2 L2 R' B2 R' B2 D U' B R U2
*15. *D' R' D B U2 R D R' B L D R2 B U' F2 U' F2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D B2 F D U B' U B L' R' B' R' D R2 U' R' U2
*2. *U2 R' U' B2 L' F R' B' D' R' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2
*3. *R' F' D' R B' D L2 B' L2 D U R D' B' F' R' B U2
*4. *L2 R F' D2 U2 F2 D B R U' L2 R' F' L F' R' U L U'
*5. *F' D' L' B' R2 F2 U' F' D2 U R2 D2 L' U B2 D U F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' B2 D' F R D2 L2 F U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B' F' D2
*2. *D2 F' R U L' D U F' D' F2 U' F' L' D B' R' F2 U
*3. *R' D' R D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U F D L B' U L' D' B U'
*4. *D2 U B2 D' F D U' B U' L2 B R' D' F' U B L' U'
*5. *L' F2 R B' L2 B2 D' L B2 U R' F' U F' R' D' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B2 F' U R' B R2 U B F R F L2 F2 D' U L U
*2. *B D R2 D U' B' D' R' U' R2 U F2 L' B' U2 L F'
*3. *R2 B' R2 D R' B F2 L' F' D' F' L2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 R
*4. *R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R F2 L' R' D2 R2 D' R2 U' L2
*5. *U' L2 B' U' F2 R2 B L2 D2 U R D U2 L F2 L2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R U2 R U2 R'
*3. *F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' U F' L R F' L2 F2 D2 U F R'
*4. *Fw2 R2 F2 D B F' R' F' Uw' B R D Uw' L' Uw' R Fw' U R D' U' Fw' D
U Rw' Fw2 R Fw' R' F2 Rw' D L' Rw2 R' D2 F L Rw2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U R2 F2 U F' R U' R2
*3. *L R B2 L2 D' L' F' R D2 B' U' R' D' F' U L D2
*4. *Fw' D' R Uw F' R D2 L' F R F2 Rw U2 Rw2 R' F' D' B Fw2 U2 B Fw F
Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' F' R F' D' Fw' L' B' Fw U Rw' D2 Uw U2
*5. *Rw' Dw' L Rw' U L2 Uw U R D2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 U R2 U' B2 Uw2 Bw' D' Dw'
L' Lw' F Lw Uw Fw' D2 Dw2 L2 B2 F' D' B2 L' Dw L B2 Fw' Lw2 B' Lw2 U Lw' B2
Fw Dw2 U2 L' Uw Rw F L2 Rw2 Bw U' Lw Uw2 U2 L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 /
dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU
u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=6 /
dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 /
dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 /
dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U' B L' B R L l' b' u'
*2. *R U' R' B' U' B R U l' b u
*3. *R B L' U L' R U' r u
*4. *L R' L U L' B U R' l' b u
*5. *L R' B' R' U B' R' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,-3) (0,4) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,0) (-1,3) (6,0) (1,3)
(3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (-3,1) (5,0) (-5,1) (6,0) (0,5)
(-5,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (3,0) (6,4) (-4,3)
*3. *(0,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,1) (5,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-1,0)
(-4,0) (4,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (4,2) (2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,6) (0,6) (6,3) (2,0) (1,0) (-4,5) (4,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (2,3)
(4,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (4,1) (4,4) (2,4) (0,0)
*5. *(-3,-3) (0,-3) (4,5) (-2,3) (-2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (-4,5) (0,3)
(-4,2) (6,5) (2,1) (0,2) (2,0) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,0)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Magic* : (1.42), (1.83), 1.76, 1.74, 1.79 = 1.76

*3x3 OH* : 19.68, (18.31), 20.95, (21.72), 19.45 = 20.03

*3x3* : 11.90, 11.65, 13.40, (10.89), (13.69) = 12.31

*2x2* : 5.46, 3.49, (5.81), 4.77, (3.41) = 4.57

*4x4* : 50.92, 44.88, (38.95), 41.89, (54.77) = 45.90
Wow. The only parities in this solve were DP on both the 38 and the 54.

*5x5* : (2:11.90), 2:03.51, (1:47.21), 2:01.46, 2:02.13 = 2:02.37
Wow all the solves sucked because of my 3x3 part.. 

*Square-1* : 34.13, (1:04.86), 39.64, 42.36, (29.73) = 38.71

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:03.14
Wtf almost sub-1. PLL parity 

*2-3-4-5 Relay * : 3:21.18
Double parity and 2 min 5x5 

*3x3 MTS* : (1:15.23), (56.78), 1:00.79, 58.69, 1:08.55 = 1:02.67

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(18.22), 24.54, DNF(11.64) = 24.54
I didn't even try on the last one 

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(3:02.62), DNF(2:37.92), 1:56.66 = 1:56.66
I tried doing some funky stuff with the corners on the first 2, and was off by a 3-cycle each time. On the last one I just did what I do normally 

*Megaminx* : 1:32.88, (1:27.44), (1:39.75), 1:35.24, 1:34.10 = 1:34.08
.. I think it's dying ;( It just doesn't want to turn.

*Clock* : DNF(1:02.82), 56.10, DNF(36.61), (DNF(36.09)), (36.62) = DNF
I bought a clock xD

*3x3 MultiBLD* : 2/2 in 6:24.12
I mis memorized the direction of a corner cycle for one cube, but I managed to realize it during solving xD

*4x4 BLD* : 15:04.19, DNS, DNS = 15:04.19
I think I'll stick with this one success 

*3x3 FMC* : 38 moves


Spoiler



Scramble : L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
Inverse : U' B U' R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L B D F2 B' D' R U' R2 L2

2x2x3 : L2 B2 R D2 B' U

Switching to inverse scramble, with U' B D2 R' B2 L2 as premoves

F2L-1 : U B2 U' B' L' B2 L2 B' L
F2L : B2 L B' L' B D' B D L B' L'
OLL : L B L' B L B2 L'
PLL : L' B R B' L B2 R' B R B2 R' B'

U B2 U' B' L' B2 L2 B' L B2 L B' L' B D' B D B L B2 L2 B R B' L B2 R' B R B2 R' B' *Done cancellations*
Inversing this and adding into solution : 
L2 B2 R D2 B' U B R B2 R' B' R B2 L' B R' B' L2 B2 L' B' D' B' D B' L B L' B2 L' B L2 B2 L B U B2 U' = *38 moves*
---
I also found another solution, after doing the F2L on the inverse scramble, go back to the original scramble with premoves L B L' D' B' D B' L B L' B2 L' B L2 B2 L B U B2 U'

F2L : U' B' U
OLL : U B2 U' B' U B' U'
PLL : U' B2 U B U' B2 D B' U B D' B

Adding the whole thing up, plus cancellations, gives: 
L2 B2 R D2 B' U2 B2 U' B' U B' U2 B2 U B U' B2 D B' U B D' B L B L' D' B' D B' L B L' B2 L' B L2 B2 L B U B2 U' = 43 moves

~ I'm just playing around with inversing scrambles and stuff xD Not really trying, but that 2x2x3 was nice



I've done every single event I can do, except feet and 5x5 BLD, which technically I can't do.. so yay! Full events from me


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (9.39), 11.55, (11.84), 10.75, 10.20 = *10.83*
_Goal: sub10_ - The most consistent average I've ever done.
*3x3x3*: (32.68), (26.57), 30.67, 28.67, 30.44 = *29.93*
_sub30_ - Finally. 
*4x4x4*: 2:47.25, (2:29.60), 2:45.25, 2:48.70, (3:10.21) = *2:47.06*
_sub2:30_ - :fp can't find pieces on a white cube...
*5x5x5*: 3:13.50, 3:20.75, 3:07.91, (2:54.64), (3:22.00) = *3:14.05*
_sub3_ - Horrible
*6x6x6*: (4:55.74), 5:28.79, 5:28.99, 5:05.18, (5:39.70) = *5:20.98*
_sub5_ - OLL parity on all 5...
*7x7x7*: 7:40.53, 8:34.94, 8:19.61, (8:38.91), (7:17.00) = *8:11.69*
_sub8_ - Very inconsistant... and 2nd best ever single
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 2:00.28, DNF (2:01.51), 1:51.11 = *1:51.11*
_sub1_ - 2nd: 2 pieces switched. 3rd - Did the wrong alg twice and had to undo it
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 7:00.30, 7:50.98, DNF (7:30.71) = *7:00.30*
_sub10_ - PB  2nd and 3rd ever sucess on the 1st and 2nd solve, tried short memo on 3rd, but ended up pausing a lot and eventually giving up 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *0/2 (24:30.62)*
_2/2_ - On the first one I once did the wrong algorithm... on the second I forgot to undo 1 setup move...
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (2:10.51), (1:15.80), 2:01.91, 1:38.17, 1:27.30 = *1:42.46*
_sub2_ - PB. Non-lucky too... WAY better than last week. 
*3x3x3 With Feet*: (16:08.72), 11:57.92, 9:00.17, (7:42.84), 8:15.78 = *9:44.62*
_sub10_ - I may never do this again... it was my first time lol. Cross took 3 minutes on the first one :fp. Eventually got the hang of it.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*: (3:47.46), 2:08.25, 1:48.14, 1:44.27, (1:36.61) = *1:53.55*
_sub2_ - Slightly pointless :confused:? Slightly entertaining.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *47*


Spoiler



2x2x2 Block: L2 B2 R D2 (4) 3rd attempt, the other 2 were around 8 moves
2x2x3 Block: B' U (2/6) By the end of this I'm usually at 10-14!
F2L Pair #3: B L D' B2 D L B2 L' B' L (10/16)
F2L Pair #4: B' D' B2 D B' D' B D (8/24)
OLL: U' L U L' B' L' B L (8/32)
PLL: R' B2 R B R' B R D B2 D' B' D B' D' B' (15/47)


_sub50_ - PB!!!  AMAZING start, then typical from there-on.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *3:58.34*
_sub3:30_ - Messed up every cube :fp
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *6:09.16*
_sub6:30_ - Awesome. I'm probably still worst though haha
*MegaMinx*: (3:42.59), (3:26.31), 3:36.08, 3:30.82, 3:34.85 = *3:33.91*
_sub3:30_ - Still decent
*PyraMinx*: 27.99, 58.55, 25.58, (1:03.37), (22.57) = *37.37*
_sub30_ - Maybe if my pyraminx could turn I would practice more and be consistent.
*Square-1*: 2:45.72, 2:45.92, (2:36.28), (4:12.61), 3:53.42 = *3:08.35*
_sub4_ - Good


----------



## janelle (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(5.93), (8.74), 7.73, 7.06, 5.96
Average of 5: *6.92*
Pretty good.

*3x3x3*
20.92, 20.94, (18.55), (21.86), 20.50
Average of 5: *20.79*
Wow my counting solves are so consistent xD

*4x4x4*
(2:57.68[OP]), (2:07.48[O]), 2:12.12[O], 2:20.14, 2:26.24[P]
Average of 5: *2:19.50*
Bleck too much parity xP

*5x5x5*
(5:14.98), 4:26.19, 4:37.92, 4:25.22[pll skip], (4:01.81)
Average of 5: *4:29.78*
Wow pretty good since I just learned not too long ago 

*2x2x2 BLD*
DNF, *1:56.14*, DNF 
Yay  My second success 

*3x3x3 OH*
(50.89), 49.65, 48.16, 45.02, (39.42)
Average of 5: *47.61*
Pretty good 
*
234 Relay
3:16.57*
Bleck sucky edge pairing and double parity. >

*2345 Relay
7:50.32*
Probably really bad but this is my first time xP

*Magic*
(1.58), 1.56, (1.53), 1.54, 1.56
Average of 5: *1.55*
That was so consistent xD

*Clock*
(58.86), (33.65), 40.53, 40.33, 41.15
Average of 5: *40.67*
Not that bad

*Pyraminx*
16.06, 14.38, 16.24, (16.84), (12.84)
Average of 5: *15.56*
Alright I guess

*Square-1*
1:02.18, (47.02), 1:08.66, 1:11.29, (1:12.55)
Average of 5: *1:07.38*
Nice single in there


----------



## Laura O (Aug 12, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (28.53), 24.75, 25.47, 23.03, (21.77) = 24.42
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:16.68
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:34.24
*4x4x4*: 1:41.76, (1:33.68), 1:37.69, 1:40.06, (1:48.96) = 1:39.83

*Clock*: (8.31), 8.21, (7.68), 7.86, 8.13 = 8.07


----------



## aronpm (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(42.75), 24.75, DNF(25.46) = 24.75
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:34.63), DNF(1:12.25), DNF(1:29.69) = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:31.93), DNF(7:03.38), DNF(5:36.80) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(16:46), DNF(12:30.53), DNS = DNF


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: Is there a 1 hour time limit?
> _2/2_ -



Each cube you decide on gives you 10 minutes. If you scramble 4 cubes you have a 40 minute time limit. For 2 cubes, you have a 20 minute time limit. However, if you try 6 or more cubes, the time limit is 1 hour.
So you have 20 minutes.
Good luck


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.22, (5.02), 6.79, 5.84, (9.27) = 6.28
*3x3x3:* 17.84, 18.43, (19.36), 14.82, (13.91) = 17.03
*4x4x4:* 1:37.92, (1:31.57), 2:06.92, 1:44.23, (2:12.34) = 1:49.69
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:12.84 
*3x3x3 OH:* (31.29), (24.32), 24.82, 28.28, 29.05 = 27.38 
*Pyraminx:* 9.40, (7.28), 11.98, 11.12, (13.83) = 10.83 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 39.98, DNF, DNF= 39.98
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF crap, this is really bad.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 4/5 (31:52) = 3 points


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.96, 5.01, (6.13), (3.00), 4.03 = 4.67, yeah!
*3x3x3*: 15.61, 15.11, (13.60), 16.77, (20.08) = 15.83 
*4x4x4*: (1:31.92), 1:12.71, 1:19.30, (1:08.46), 1:16.48 = 1:16.16, 5x OP :fp
*5x5x5*: 2:14.94, 2:17.44, 2:35.22, 2:17.10, 2:15.63 = 2:16.72, normal.
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 6:49.00, 6:43.77, (6:32.98), (7:01.34), 6:50.34 = 6:47.90, normal.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 41.36, 46.56, 30.47 = 30.47.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:01.46), DNF(1:51.90), DNF(1:36.09) = DNF, , I'm getting worser, although I practise a lot at BLD.
*3x3x3 OH*: 56.18, (48.18), 55.50, 52.27, (1:15.21) = 54.65, normal.
*Pyraminx*: (7.54), 8.45, 8.25, (9.78), 9.40 = 8.70, good.
*Megaminx*: (2:42.21), (1:59.89), 2:02.02, 2:11.78, 2:17.91 = 2:10.57, normal.
*Square-1*: (18.38), (25.09), 19.00, 22.28, 19.06 = 20.11, nice.
*Clock*: 11.63, (9.21), 10.08, (12.27), 11.90 = 11.20, jay PB single!
*Magic*: 1.77, (1.69), )1.86), 1.83, 1.78 = 1.79.
*Master Magic*: (9.19), (4.93), 5.13, 5.19, 5.58 = 5.30, normal.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:41.62, wow, first time 4x4 saved the time.
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 4:16.77, FAIL.

A bit decent week


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2: (7.13), (2.97), 3.43, 4.38, 3.15 = 3.65
3x3: 11.55, 11.61, (8.65), 10.65, (12.77) = 11.27 
4x4: 56.71, (68.53), (45.81), 49.08, 61.50 
5x5: 1:36.02, 2:08.61, 1:58.05, 1:51.46, 1:40.55 = 1:50.02
6x6: (DNF), (3:29.41), 3:55.63, 3:36.03, 3:42.50 = 3:44.72
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:57.28, DNF = 1:57.28
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
OH: 23.58, 22.36, 21.46, 36.55, 23.05 = 23.00
Multi BLD: 4/5 in 32:04.36


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2: 2.18, 2.11, DNF(3.09), 1.53, 2.56 = 2.28
3x3: 11.11, 9.84, 7.33, 9.03, 9.52 = 9.46


----------



## Stini (Aug 12, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: L2 B2 R D2 B' L U B L D' B' D L B2 L B2 U B U F U' B2 U F' U2 B' U B U' B

2x2x2: L2 B2 R D2
2x2x3: B' L U
1x2x2: B L D' B' D
F2L-minus slot + EO: L B2 L
Leave 3 corners: B2 U B'. U' B' U B U' B

Insert B2 U F U' B2 U F' U' at the dot to cancel 2 moves.

This is my backup solution. The scramble seemed easy, but I failed to find a nice continuation after the 6-move 2x2x3. Maybe I should have explored more in the start.


----------



## PM 1729 (Aug 12, 2010)

*FMC: 33 moves*


Spoiler



Scramble:L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
Solution:
2x2x3: L2 B2 R D2 B' U(6)
F2l-1+EO: L D' B' D L' B2 L' B L'(9)
Last slot+Oll: B D' B2 D B2 D' B D(8)
PLL+AUF: B2 R2 B U D' R2 U' D B R2(10)


Done linear.Very easy scramble. May insert the last 3 cycle of edges later.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2:3.92, 2.19, 3.04, 4.54, 3.17=3.38 Lanlan sucks.
3x3:9.62, 11.95, 9.30, 9.95, 9.60=9.72 xD
3BLDNF(3:00.90)[3 edges], DNF(3:02.13), DNF(2:45.83)[3 edges]=DNF 
Not bad. Since the cases are not so easy and i'm too nervous to get faster during memorization. 
4x4NF(59.12), 1:04.78, 55.23, 1:02.63, 55.03=1:00.88 Failed.
3x3 OH:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2: I acidentally closed my times down, the average was = 4.88
3x3: 17.60, 17.36, 16.46, 18.37, 16.20 = 17.14
4x4: 
5x5:
6x6:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:44.19
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:00.83
Master Magic: 2.80, 3.13, 3.06, 2.55, 2.53 = 2.80 Im back...
3x3 BLD: DNF(9:25.67), DNF, DNF(10:57.90) the last one was only off by 6 fliped edges
Pyraminx: 18.98, 12.48, 38.36, 22.26, 39.54 = 26.54


----------



## coinman (Aug 12, 2010)

3x3. (25.71) - 24.63 – 21.93 – (21.22) – 25.13 = 23.90
Good average for me, lets do it in competition some day


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2- 3.43, 2.31, 3.31, 1.30, 2.79 AVG.= 2.80*
SO LUCKY! 3 PLL SKIPS, AN OLL SKIP,AND A LL SKIP
*3x3-19.41, 20.44, 20.42, 16.91, 15.37 AVG= 18.91*
TERRIBLE
*4x4- 1:05.60, 56.06, 1:05.88, 1:09.26, 56.01 AVG.= 1:02.51*
AWESOME
*5x5- 1:59.96, 2:06.02, 2:04.07, 1:57.30, 1:58.83 AVG= 2:00.95*
ALMOST SUB 2


----------



## JunwenYao (Aug 12, 2010)

Junwen Yao
2x2x2: 4.47, 4.59, (5.96), (3.64), 4.55 = 4.54
3x3x3: 15.46, 14.71, (13.28), (16.52), 16.51 = 15.56
3x3x3oh: 28.00, 28.81, 25.99, (27.49), (31.56) = 28.10
3x3x3BLD: DNF all the time = DNF
4x4x4: (1:01.84), 1:05.21, 1:13.87, (1:31.65), 1:13.77 =1:10.95
5x5x5: 2:06.56, 2:15.88, (2:25.84), (2:01.99), 2:16.01 = 2:12.82
6x6x6: 5:04.09, 5:02.79, 5:51.74, 5:45.94, 4:59.82 = 5:17.61 stop solve is long long time.  not BAD.
7x7x7: (7:12.81), (7:43.73), 7:19.25, 7:27.14, 7:26.97 = 7:24.45
pyra: 9.01, (6.67), (12.00), 10.12, 7.01 = 8.71
mega: 1:58.66, 2:04.20, (1:56.36), 1:58.71, (2:18.03) = 2:00.53
clock: 27.46, 25.55, 27.33, (23.14), (28.47) = 26.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:36.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:14.38


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.90) 4.92 5.16 (5.94) 5.71 => 5.26

*3x3:* 17.00 (22.40) (14.86) 18.22 15.52 => 16.91

*4x4:* 1:13.10 1:16.22 (1:33.49) 1:16.94 1:19.27 => 1:17.48

*5x5:* 2:53.96 (3:01.32) 3:00.67 2:31.47 (2:26.10) => 2:48.70

Comment: PB average of 5, PLL skip on last solve 

*2x2 BLD:* 20.56 19.59 DNF => 19.59

*3x3 OH:* (34.27) 35.63 (39.84) 39.51 38.32 => 37.82

*Magic:* 1.29 1.29 (DNF) (1.20) 1.23 => 1.27

*Master Magic:* (3.25) 3.00 3.13 (2.90) 2.96 => 3.03

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:35.64

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:50.78

*Clock:* (DNF) 21.73 21.33 23.36 (21.28) => 22.14

*Pyraminx:* 11.24 (11.87) 9.44 (9.19) 10.82 => 10.50


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.25, 4.71, 5.34, (4.33), (8.37) => *5.10*
Fail PBL recog on last solve, almost sub-5 nevertheless 

*3x3:* (22.01), (18.08), 18.88, 19.04, 21.75 => *19.89*

*4x4:* (3:26.67), 3:38.96, 3:48.58, (5:56.75), 4:24.64 => *3:57.39*
Hmm, looks like I could do with a lot of practice on 4x4 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:40.73, DNF [1:54.28], 1:09.63 => *1:09.63*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF[9:31.25], 12:03.03, DNS => *12:03.03*

*FMC:* U L B L B L' B' L B' U B' U' B L2 B' L' B U B' U R D2 R' U' R D U2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 (*32*)


Spoiler



On inverse scramble:
1x2x2: B2 U' F2 (3)
+2x2x2: U2 F2 U2 D * R' (5/8)
2x3x3: B U' .. with premove U' (3/11)
F2L-1: B' L B .. with premove L' (4/15)
3-corners: L2 B' U B U' B L' B L B' L' B' (12/27)
Insert at *: D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R (8/35)
3 moves cancel


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 12, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 8.00 13.17 7.25 6.99 6.35 = *7.41* _Comment - Lol, a good start to the weekly comp, 2 pll and one oll skips in final 3._
*3x3* - 21.06 19.47 19.31 20.02 21.03 = *20.17* _Comment - So close......so close _
*4x4* - 1.18.44 1.08.69 1.13.66 1.14.44 1.08.55 = *1.12.26* _Comment - itsa very nicea!_
*5x5* - 2.27.15 2.28.36 2.53.92 2.24.52 2.46.40 = *2.33.97* 
*2-4 Relay* - *1.47.56* _Comment - 20sec 2x2 phase ftw._
*2-5 Relay* - *4.13.53*
*3x3 OH* - 50.55 47.98 55.58 59.55 46.54 = *51.37*
*Magic* - 1.86 3.80 1.41 2.63 1.77 = *2.09* _Comment - both magics done cold - 5 solves, that is all._
*Master Magic* - 2.84 2.90 2.63 3.05 2.63 = *2.79* _Comment - a "slow turn" avg to avoid a repeat of last week's DNF. Very good. I probably wouldn't have got much better than this if I had pushed for quicker._
*Clock* - 15.47 15.16 14.40 14.00 13.83 = *14.52* _Comment - very good, very consistent._
*Megaminx* - 2.25.86 2.21.34 2.18.15 2.43.66+ 2.43.40 = *2.30.20* _Comment - Aww, gutted. Would have been sub2.30avg without +2. Still, another pb single and avg._
*Sq1* - 55.69 1.09.11 1.03.33 1.16.09 56.59 = *1.03.01*

*6x6* - 4.32.69 4.37.83 4.28.88 4.37.31 4.19.80 = *4.32.96* _Comment - Disappointing._
*7x7* - 7.29.84 6.59.16 7.11.03 7.08.44 7.25.13 = *7.14.87* _Comment - 2 badish solves ruined it for me._
*FMC* - *56 moves*


Spoiler



B R U2 B2 R2 U' z2
L U' L' U' F' U' F 
U' B U2 B' U' B U B'
U2 L U2 L2 U' L
U2 L U L'
y F R U R' U' F'
y l' U' L'U R U' L U2
x' y U' L U LU L U' L' U' L2


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.07, 15.24, 10.96, 7.75, 12.51 = 10.41 
Could have been sub-10 but still really good for me

*3x3:* 26.84, 27.29, 17.88, 27.88, 22.03 = 25.39
lol That 17 came out of nowhere. I'm stuck at 25 seconds but my look-ahead is improving...

I don't feel like doing 4x4 this week

*Square-1:* 1:58.34, 2:08.24, 1:44.18, DNF, 58.28 = 1:56.92
Fail average, great single. Improving alg execution!

*234 Relay:* 3:51.21


----------



## Elliot (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.55, 4.78, 5.62, (2.75), (DNF) = *4.65*
*3x3: *(17.83), 15.93, 14.69, (14.68), 14.81 = *15.14*
*3x3 OH:* 23.27, (20.65), 21.34, 22.80, (24.22) =* 22.47*
*4x4:* (1:19.61), (1:33.65), 1:20.96, 1:24.90+, 1:20.47 = *1:22.11*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay**: 1:44.21*


----------



## Edam (Aug 12, 2010)

*3x3* 15.77, (15.82), 14.93, (14.48), 14.83 = *15.18* schwing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.69, (7.72), 5.72, (3.57,) 5.40 =*4.94*

*3x3:* (15.93), 13.85, 14.54, 14.19, (12.61) =*14.19*

*4x4: *1:00.04, 59.08, 57.69, DNF(1:02.85), (56.39) =*58.93*

*5x5: *2:12.76, 2:52.23, 2:16.88, 2:22.76, 2:22.17= *2:20.60* 
*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:19.74

*Pyraminx:* 10.72, 12.66, 19.69+, 20.15, 6.14= *14.35*


----------



## Isbit (Aug 13, 2010)

*4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:59, 4:22, 4 centers]


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 13, 2010)

*4x4:* 1:56.69[DP], 1:58.05[P], (1:52.11[OP]), (2:19.80[the **** you think?]), 2:15.11[****ING PARITY!!!] = 2:03.28 Comment: Dammit Dammit Dammit. Things were looking up, until I hit the one roadblock. Thought it would be okay. Then got hit with that one.
*3x3:* 20.44, 18.19, (17.94), 19.28, (22.84) = 19.30 Comment: Wow, sub-20 with two pops on the last two solves. (using my old storebought)
*2x2:* 9.81, (8.47), (12.43+), 8.75, 9.40 = 9.32


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 13, 2010)

Michael Erskine
3x3x3: (32.93), (46.87), 34.88, 44.68, 42.50 = 40.69 
4x4x4: 2:03.78, 2:47.18, (2:48.01), 2:16.62, (1:53.11) = 2:22.53 (solves 2 & 3 had bad mistakes)
5x5x5: (4:48.81), 4:06.62, 4:36.96, 4:34.64, (4:01.36) = 4:26.07
6x6x6: 8:04.03, 8:22.98, (8:29.30), 7:15.48, (6:42.98) = 7:54.16
7x7x7: 11:27.19, (10:36.86), 11:05.36, (11:30.35), 10:57.15 = 11:09.90
Megaminx: (3:36.60), (4:48.66), 4:37.27, 4:27.27, 4:46.92 = 4:37.15 (first solve may have been a PB!)
Square-1: (3:13.31), (1:31.74), 3:02.64, 1:36.42, 3:04.19 = 2:34.42
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:17.15, 1:15.01, (1:12.82), 1:25.95, (1:27.00) = 1:19.37


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Aug 13, 2010)

zaub3rfr4g

4x4 avg* 1:09.15*
1:12.89, 1:07.52, 1:07.12, 1:12.47, 1:07.46

3x3 avg *14.43*
14.39, 12.50, 14.97, 13.93, 15.38 

2x2 avg *4.66*
4.84, 4.59, 5.46, 4.18, 4.56 

3x3oh avg *24.12*
21.11, 29.16, 26.44, 22.71, 23.21

2x2bld
28.16, 27.17, *26.21 *

3x3bld
1:09.49, 1:05.19, *1:00.87*

magic avg *1.46*
1.43, 1.40, 1.55, 1.12, 2.11

3x3fmc *42*


> x D2 R F2 D' B U' F D2 F' U
> z y' U' F' U F' R U2 R'
> U2 F U F' U' L' U' L
> Fw R U R' U' Fw'
> R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2010)

*2x2: 4.48
*4.32, 4.41, 4.72, 3.11, 8.95+

*3x3: 14.10
*12.23, 13.88, 16.12, 15.66, 12.76

*4x4: 1:12.92
*1:13.64, 1:14.37, 1:06.55, 1:18.96, 1:10.75

*5x5: 2:22.39
*2:18.18, 2:26.97, 2:08.48, 2:22.04, 2:34.01

*3x3 OH: 35.38
*33.28, 38.03, 52.38, 34.81, 29.13

*2-3-4 Relay: 1:37.12

2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:48.69

Magic: 3.91 * :fp
1.61, 8.43, 2.02, 3.06, 4.43
*
Master Magic: 6.32
*6.03, 5.83, 6.00, 8.00+, 6.94
*
Pyraminx: 6.20
*7.38, 5.69, 7.12, 5.80, 4.65

*Square 1: 42.32
*43.90, 1:17.34, 33.62, 35.00, 48.05


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Aug 13, 2010)

*2x2*:3.16,4.09,3.16,2.36,4.94 = *3.47* 
*3x3*:12.00,11.06,10.71,15.18,12.31 = *11.79 *
*4x4*:1:08.47,1:05.58,48.56,1:04.02,1:01.71 = *1:03.77 *
*5x5*:1:35.22,1:43.81,1:50.77,1:54.80,1:53.31 = *1:49.30*
*6x6*:6:18.09,DNF,5:58.84,5:40.59,5:47.22 = *5:58.05*
*7x7*:6:55.66,5:37.66,6:01.34,5:47.59,5:59.53 = *5:56.15* 
*OH*:20.08,22.52,20.75,25.15,25.25 = *22.84*
*234Relay*: *1:20.19*
*2345Relay*: *3:02.21*
*Magic*:0.81,0.96,0.88,0.84,0.94 = *0.89*
*Mastermagic*:2.41,2.50,2.44,2.33,2.72 = *2.45*
*Clock*:55.44,59.13,32.15,44.66,DNF = *53.08*
*Megaminx*:2:04.27,1:47.41,2:08.86,1:41.68,1:50.38 = *1:54.02*
*Pyraminx*:7.33,6.06,10.33,7.27,7.09 = *7.23*
*SQ1*:51.38,1:00.30,41.63,1:02.63,50.86 = *54.18*



WTF 7x7 faster than 6x6 LOL


----------



## Eldra (Aug 13, 2010)

*2x2*: 26.91, 25.86, 18.51, (15.50), 1:04.30) = 23.76
*3x3* : (1:13.65[+]), (40.56), 48.37, 50.41, 45.66 = 48.15
*2x2 BLD*: 1:44.76 (The 3 solves were succesfull, but I closed the wrong window before writing my times down. However, this is the time of the last solve, the best of all 3.)


----------



## robindeun (Aug 13, 2010)

2x2 : 3.94, 6.42, 6.61, 3.59, 5.33 = 5.23
3x3 : 16.47, 19.10, 17.40, 19.42, 14.44 = 17.66
square-1 : 32.70, 32.26, 48.15, 41.12, 49.13 = 40.66
3x3 oh : 30.76, 36.15, 35.57, 34.02, 37.94= 35.25
4x4 : 1:21.59, 1:17.16, 1:20.68, 1:37.32, 1:20.95 = 1:21.07
pyraminx : 15.16, 16.66, 12.75, 15.00, 12.44 = 14.30
match the scramble : 1:58.79, 2:16.50, 1:58.88, 1:53.52, 2:10.80 = 2:02.82


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2010)

*3x3:* 26.29, 34.35, 30.84, 19.63, 24.34 = *27.15*

Wow what happened to consistency LOL O__O The 19.63 was a PLL skip that I was slow in reacting to (I did a U3 :fp), but is still a PB. No idea what happened with the 2 sup-30s.

*4x4:* 2:02.49, 2:10.71, 2:26.66, 2:22.97, 1:56.00 = *2:12.06*

   First two solves were normal. Third solve had OLL parity, and I screwed up the OLL parity alg and almost DNF'ed the solve, but decided to keep going and fixed the centers really fast and somehow still made it a sub-2:30 solve. Both of the last two had OLL and PLL parity. No idea how I did that last one, its my PB and it had double parity!!   

*5x5:* 7:21.86, 7:02.37, 5:42.15, 5:16.10, 7:53.52 = *6:42.13*

LOL. I just got my 5x5 today, and, as expected for a new puzzle, during these solves I was messing up everything possible. I haven't learned special 5x5 parity algorithms, or algorithms for the last two/three tredges, so I tried to freestyle some stuff and was incredibly inefficient in doing so. I don't even know what happened with the last solve, but the first four show the obvious improvement that comes just from at least knowing what to expect, though not actually knowing a good way to deal with it. Once I practice this a bit more and learn a few new algs I know I won't have much trouble averaging sub-5.

*Megaminx:* 3:03.66, 2:42.19, 2:59.20, 2:13.29, 3:05.06 = *2:55.02*

   I hadn't practiced this for a week so I was kinda expecting to do worse, certainly not better! The 2:13 just came out of nowhere, beat my old PB by 27 seconds O__O Also, this is my first sub-3 average, beat my old PB avg5 by 5 seconds.   

*Square-1:* 57.71, 1:03.37, 57.75, 57.07, 43.65 = *57.51*

Not a PB, but its still good that I'm becoming more consistent. One of the 57's had parity (don't remember which one lol)

*3x3 FMC:* L2 B2 R D2 B' U D L' D' U B U' L' B' L' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B' L B2 L' B' L B L2 *(30 moves)*



Spoiler



2x2x2: L2 B2 R D2
2x2x3: B' U
EO: D L' D' U B U'
All but 3 corners: L' B' L' * B2 L B2 L' B' L B L2

Insert at *: R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B to cancel 1 move
Incredible start, and the fact that my F2L left only 3 corners at the end was pure luck; I did not plan it at all.
EDIT: wth Chris and I have almost identical solutions, he just found a better insertion O_O. Damn I was so happy with myself for figuring this out and now it seems that i wasn't the only one.  Oh well I'm still happy that I found a 30 move solution!



Too lazy to do any BLD work whatsoever this week...


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 13, 2010)

2x2: 3.50, 4.50, 4.50, 3.49, 6.70 = 4.17
Megaminx: 4:55.11, 4:38.45, 5:25.06, 5:36.58, 4:35.34 = 4:59.54
pyra: 10.33, 9.41, 19.89, 13.91, 11.30 = 11.84
3x3: = 20.51


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2010)

*FMC:* 34
B2 R B' L' U F L' F2 D2 F L' B L D L' D' B U' L U B' U B' U2 L U B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L
Very easy scramble this week. Here's the explanation.
I found a 13 double X-cross that was far more obvious, but it was actually much more move efficient to first form a 2x2x2 then make it bigger. 
2x2x2: B2 R B' 
Expand to 2x2x3: L' U F L' F2 D2 F
I then chose to do green after heaps of testing.
Expand to triple X-cross: L' B *L* D L' D' B U' L U
Use the *bolded L* to force a PLL skip.
Last pair plus messing around with LL: B' U B' U2 L
OLL: U B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L

34 moves, PB 
I did this is 25 mins~ because I had to take the dog for a walk  but I'm not sure if this would've improved in the remaining time.

Can't wait to see some other people's results, I think there'll be a lot of sub 30s this week.
Edit: My solution wasn't working so it was a DNF. It sucks because I did it on paper, and the solution I had on the paper was correct, I just mucked it up while typing, and didn't have time to test it.
Edit 2: Some people have said I should submit it, so I will.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 15, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Michael Erskine



Welcome back.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Erskine
> ...



+1


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 15, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Welcome back.





MatsBergsten said:


> +1



Aw, thanks guys - I needed that! My cubing is at a low ebb at the moment. I keep hoping for improvement


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 15, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*3x3x3:* (20.45) 17.41 17.06 (11.63) 16.23 = 16.90
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:48.52 1:43.52 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 7:18.85 DNF 6:20.60
*5x5x5BLD:* 16:04.82 DNF DNF
*Fewest Moves:* 29 turns
comment: This is my first *ever* sub-30 solution! I found this in about 40 minutes. I tried to see if I could improve on it, but I was so excited that I couldn't concentrate and just took the 29 move solution!


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
Solution: L2 B2 R D2 B' U D L' D' U L F' L' B L F L' U' L' B' L' B2 L B2 L' B' L B L2
2x2x2: L2 B2 R D2
2x2x3: B' U
flip "bad" edges: D L' D' U . B U'
rest of F2L - leaving a corner 3 cycle: L' B' L' B2 L B2 L' B' L B L2

Insert L F' L' B L F L' B' at the dot to cancel two moves and fix the 3 corners. NISS was no help at each of the steps, as the continuations from the linear solution always seemed better than the NISS alternatives at a glance.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Aug 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.57, 4.44, 3.85, (3.32), (7.00) = 3.95
Comment: Decent.
3x3: (13.17), 11.67, 12.93, 12.71, (10.26) = 12.44
Comment: Very good!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2010)

3x3x3: (21.07) (14.43) 18.30 18.53 18.77 = 18.53
7x7x7: 8:59.57 (8:34.02) 10:15.88 (10:45.57) 9:04.22 = 9:26.56

lololol.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 15, 2010)

*3x3 FMC: 48 moves*


Spoiler



2x2: L2 B2 R D2 (4/4)
2x2x3: B2 L U2 L2 U' L' B2 y2 (7/11)
Rest of F2L + LL monkeying: R' U' R U' R U2 R B U' B' U F U' F' R U R' U' R U' R' (21/32)
OLL: F R U R' U' F' (6/38)
PLL: x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F' (10/48)
Frustrating. I had a good start but couldn't get anything good for the LL.



*3x3:* 28.55 29.29 27.55 (32.82) (26.77) = *28.46*
Considering the last time I practised 3x3 was 2 weeks ago, and only 12 solves for this competition, not too bad.

*3x3 OH:* (46.06) (1:14.07) 58.66 1:11.62 1:00.62 = *1:03.63*
Bad. But I haven't practised 3x3 at all, let alone OH. And I set my cube too tight.


----------



## PeterV (Aug 15, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 5.30, (8.46), 7.41, (4.28), 5.22 = *5.98 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.27, 27.33, (21.63), 26.77, (32.52) = *26.46 avg.*


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> comment: This is my first *ever* sub-30 solution! I found this in about 40 minutes. I tried to see if I could improve on it, but I was so excited that I couldn't concentrate and just took the 29 move solution!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



We have the same opening and even the same idea after that (orienting edges). Nice solution: I wish I could find insertions like that.

*3x3 FMC:* 28
Scramble: L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
Solution: L2 B2 R D2 B' U B2 L2 B L U B2 U2 L D' L U L' D L' D' R' D L' D' R D L'


Spoiler



2x2x2: L2 B2 R D2
2x3x2: B' U
EO: B2 L2 B
Finish edges: L U B2 U2 L2 U
Leave 3 corners: U' L' D' L U L' D L
Finish: L2 D' R' D L' D' R D L'
Frustrated myself trying to finish the last 6 corners. Decided to break it into 2 3-cycles but couldn't find a nice way to finish the last 3. Must work on corner comms.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 16, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> We have the same opening and even the same idea after that (orienting edges). Nice solution: I wish I could find insertions like that.
> 
> *3x3 FMC:* 28
> Scramble: L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
> ...




Very nice solution! I only wish we could have collaborated on this solve. I bettered your solution to 24 using corner insertions! 



Spoiler



Using your skeleton of


> 2x2x2: L2 B2 R D2
> 2x3x2: B' U
> EO: B2 L2 B
> Finish edges: L U B2 U2 L2 U



I found the following insertions:
L2 B2 R D2 B' U B2 L2 B L U B2 U2 L2 . U

Insert L' D' L ! U L' D L U' at the dot (.)

Insert R U L' U' R' U L U' at the exclamation mark (!)

This combination gives 7 turn cancellations and leaves:
L2 B2 R D2 B' U B2 L2 B L U B2 U2 L D' L R U L' U' R' U D L




Chris

P.S. I find this extremely useful when attempting corner insertions.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 16, 2010)

*2x2x2: *7.39, 6.87, (7.69), 7.26, (4.91) = 7.17
*3x3x3: *(22.57), 20.17, 20.40, (15.58), 20.80 = 20.45
*4x4x4: *
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *45.99, 43.89, (53.82), 44.44, (33.49) = 44.77
*Magic: *2.18, 2.40, (1.88), 1.89, (3.85) = 2.16


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 16, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > We have the same opening and even the same idea after that (orienting edges). Nice solution: I wish I could find insertions like that.
> ...



Thanks a bundle Chris! 24 would've been so nice...I usually don't do insertions and just NISS to create large quantities of blocks, but it didn't work out very well this week. I'll definitely take a look at that link.


----------



## Henrik (Aug 16, 2010)

Henrik:

*Multi:* 5/5 23:25 min (memo 14 min)
New PB I guess.

*4x4BLD:* 9:12 min (4:58 memo), DNF (9:35 (5:11)), DNS = 9:12 min
Too slow memo, and execution.


----------



## nccube (Aug 16, 2010)

2x2: 4,86 3,88 5,71 3,11 4,84= 4,53
Pretty slow for me, I normally do 3.5-3.9

3x3: 16,80 16,80 14.18 13.97 14.71= 15,23
Bad, my avg is around 13-14 (I did this 5 mins after I woke up today)

4x4: 1:29.40 1:38.22 1:21.97 1:34.91 DNF= 1:34.19
I was interrupted during the last solve and I didn't finish the cube

5x5: 3:16.84 2:38.84 2:46.96 2:41.34 2:54.71= 2:47.67
Normal

3x3OH: 45.33 48.84 39.90 47.66 38.97= 44.30
HORRIBLE, I am normally 10 secs faster

2x2BLD: 39.13 DNF DNS= 39,13
Nothing to say here

2x2+3x3+4x4= 2:24.44
Bad, specially 4x4 part

Pyraminx: 10.80 7.84 12.47 8.90 11.27= 10.32
What I expected

FMC: 48 moves


----------



## Stini (Aug 16, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I find this extremely useful when attempting corner insertions.
> ...



I'd find that link more useful if it had non-isomorphic cases listed separately. I mostly used that link when I was learning BH (actually just for FMC haha), but it could have been more useful. For example it took me a while to go through all A9s and then realize there are pretty much only 4 of those (not including inverses): A-perm, headlights, variation of A-perm (compare R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R and R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R) and a variation of headlights (compare R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' and R2 D' R' U2 R D R' U2 R'). If you go even further, you can consider headlights a variation of A-perm so they are all the same really. I can understand that it's like F2L in a sense that similar cases have the same logic behind them, but now I feel like the page is analogous to listing F2L-cases for *all* slots and claiming that they are separate cases, which is unnecessary (especially when the algs aren't optimized for speed).

Also for insertions almost always an 8-mover brings the best result, so it's not really necessary to know full BH like I do. Some of the BH-cases are actually *never* useful for insertions, for example orthogonals. Because they are of the form S A B A' B' S', if there were any major cancellations, you'd find them either move before or move after in your skeleton when you have an 8-mover. A9s are a bit similar, but you can actually get major cancellations from that end of the commutator where it cancels with the pre-move and you can't reproduce that a move earlier or later in the skeleton.

Nevertheless, nice results! It was about time someone got sub-30 on this scramble. I found the same start, but couldn't find your endings.


----------



## mande (Aug 16, 2010)

3x3: (20.50), (18.07), 20.21, 20.11, 20.38 = 20.23
Comment: Done on a very stiff cube.

3x3 OH: (43.25), (32.11), 40.61, 32.42, 39.00 = 37.34
Comment: Decent.

3x3 BLD: 3:03.74, 2:31.21, DNF = 2:31.21
Comment: I got a phone call during memoing the last cube and talked for more than 10 minutes. 

3x3 FMC: 31 moves
Solution: L2 B R B D2 U' L' U L B' U L2 B' R' B L2 B' R L D' B2 D L2 B L B D' B D L B'



Spoiler



2x2x2: L2 B R B D2
2x2x3: U' L' U L B' U
F2L: * B' L D' B2 D L2 B L (B2 L)
Leave 3 corners: (L' B') D' B D L B'

Insert L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B at * to cancel 2 moves.



Comment: I couldn't get anywhere much with a 6 move 2x2x3 (best solution with that start was 34 moves). Fairly satisfactory result for me.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 16, 2010)

Stini said:


> I'd find that link more useful if it had non-isomorphic cases listed separately. I mostly used that link when I was learning BH (actually just for FMC haha), but it could have been more useful.



Hi Teemu,

The omission is deliberate, but not out of laziness or Daniel and I wanting to make it harder to learn. We actually don't classify the A9's as different types. To us, A9 simply means that the setup move cancels with the A part of the commutator. There is no further breakdown of the A9's to us, and this applies mainly to blindfold solving. When solving blindfolded there are certain characteristics of the pieces, such as which are interchangeable and which are not, that identify the case quickly as a 9 turn case. From that point, rather than classify the different sub-cases, we simply search for the first turn that will provide the cancellation.

Also, neither Daniel nor I have had time to work on the website we originally intended to include with the site. However, there have already been some good tutorials on this forum for BH corners, and I provided a post about how I think of the BH edge cases. I think, at least for now, these will suffice for a starting point for using BH in blindfold solving. As for it's use in fewest moves, I personally think of the cases the same way. When looking for a corner insertion, I look at the 3 pieces in the corner cycle and go through the same mental process that I would have I had the exact same cycle in a blindfolded solve.

I'm not disagreeing with you, or even saying that I think it's unnecessary to break the A9's and B9's cases down even further. I just don't think Daniel or I will have time to do this anytime soon. If someone wants to do this, I will definitely provide a link to the site off the main BH algorithm list page, with due credit to the author.

Chris


----------



## Stini (Aug 16, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > I'd find that link more useful if it had non-isomorphic cases listed separately. I mostly used that link when I was learning BH (actually just for FMC haha), but it could have been more useful.
> ...



I wasn't really suggesting further classification. A9 is perfectly fine just as it is. All I'm saying I found it redundant to list all the cases rather than just all the non-isomorphic cases. I would have preferred something like:

6 non-isomorphic 8-movers
4 non-isomorphic 9-movers
2 non-isomorphic 10-movers
one 11-mover
one 12-mover

I didn't actually learn A9s by thinking them as separate cases and learn the alg for those by heart (although I can imagine a number of people might want to do that since there are only so few cases). I went through every A9 on the list and tried to find the canceling setup myself. I also look for interchangeability of the pieces to recognize and to solve the case. But I wasn't sure how many distinct cases there are, so I had to go through 126 cases instead of just 4 to build the big picture and to be sure that I can solve every case myself.
Nevertheless your page was still very useful for me, even if it could have been even more useful.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2010)

*FMC* ... 43 HTM



Spoiler



2x2x2 : U' R U F2 U2 R2 F2 ... 7
2x2x3 : L2 U B U2 L2 ... 12
LCE, 3p : U B2 U2 B' U' B ... 18
4p, VH : U' R' U' R U' B U2 B2 U' R' U R B ... 31 (bad case)
Sune-Bruno : L' U' L U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L' ... 42
AUF : U ... 43

_LCE, Last Cross Edge_

One try linear, about 10 minutes.

Edit; I just found it is a 5-gen, no D moves =)



Chris, Stini, I listed all LL corner 3-cycles in the wiki last days, see [wiki]L3C[/wiki].


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 16, 2010)

2x2: 1.39, 2.62, 3.10, 3.16, 3.01 = 2.91
3x3: 11.07, 11.02, 11.27, 10.97, 11.44 = 11.12
4x4: 52.17, 51.34, 52.13, 51.41, 49.70 = 51.63
5x5: 1:39.91, 1:44.64, 1:37.56, 1:38.54, 1:28.52 = 1:38.67
6x6: 3:14.95, 3:19.66, 3:05.01, 3:27.29, 3:02.50 = 3:13.21
7x7: 5:04.12, 5:11.02, 5:01.92, 5:00.00, 4:59.03 = 5:02.02
2x2 BLD: 27.41, DNF(6.91), 21.72 = 21.72
3x3 BLD: 1:40.19, DNS, DNS
Multi BLD: 2/3 18:20
3x3 OH: 20.83, 26.43, 20.72, 22.60, 22.11 = 21.85
3x3 WF: 1:44.30, 1:31.81, 1:42.21, 1:42.90, 1:29.51 = 1:38.98
3x3 MTS: 1:11.45, 1:02.10, 1:08.91, 1:03.00, 1:21.66 = 1:07.79
2-4 relay: 1:17.02
2-5 relay: 2:57.72
Magic: 1.43, 1.52, 1.52, 1.33, 1.33 = 1.43
Master Magic: 3.22, 3.25, 3.44, 3.44, 3.31 = 3.33
Clock: 10.94, 11.81, 11.01, 10.00, 9.09 = 10.65
Megaminx: 1:04.71, 55.64, 1:03.12, 59.87, 58.62 = 1:00.54
Pyraminx: 7.41, 2.68, 4.02, 5.49, 3.13 = 4.21
Square-1: 22.98, 20.32, 19.66, 24.16, 16.83 = 20.98


----------



## Micael (Aug 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *FMC:* DNF
> B2 R B' L' U F L' F2 D2 F L' B L D L' D' B U' L U B' U B' U2 L U B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L
> Very easy scramble this week. Here's the explanation.
> I found a 13 double X-cross that was far more obvious, but it was actually much more move efficient to first form a 2x2x2 then make it bigger.
> ...



So what is the problem? You already burned the paper? Your dog ate it?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> -----------------
> *Fewest Moves:* 29 turns
> comment: This is my first *ever* sub-30 solution! I found this in about 40 minutes. I tried to see if I could improve on it, but I was so excited that I couldn't concentrate and just took the 29 move solution!
> ...



OMG you and I found almost exactly the same solution..you just found a better insertion O_O. (my post is on the 4th page) I found 2 different insertion points that I could use, but both of them only cancelled one move, I didn't even see an insertion where you did it.  I need to work on finding good insertions; so far I've never found one that cancelled more than one move.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2010)

*3x3:* 27.50, (31.58), (26.46), 31.36, 27.75= 28.87
Comment: not bad.
*3x3 OH:* (53.13), 1:14.56, (1:25.56), 53.52, 1:05.72= 1:04.60
Comment: 53.52=pll skip lol
*Master Magic:* (2.56), (4.86), 3.65, 2.59, 4.30=3.51
Comment: EPIC FAIL!!! should've done soo much better.
*3x3 FMC:* 76 moves.
Comment: bad. shouldve done alot better.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 17, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick
> ...



Wow, that really is pretty crazy! I wouldn't have expected two people to find essentially the same solution, minus our different insertions. More on that below:



uberCuber said:


> *3x3 FMC:* L2 B2 R D2 B' U D L' D' U B U' L' B' L' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B' L B2 L' B' L B L2 *(30 moves)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way I found my insertion was to do an exhaustive search and try, mentally, all insertions after each move. Almost always there is only one option between each pair of moves, but sometimes there are two options.

As for how I found my insertion, at the point of the dot in my solution I have the cycle:
BUL -> BRU -> RFU

But the trick is that there are 3 possible ways to view this cycle:
1) BUL -> BRU -> RFU
2) ULB -> RUB-> FUR
3) LBU-> UBR-> URF

Option 2 is somewhat difficult to see a commutator, for me at least. I tend to make judicious use of viewpoint shifting when searching for insertions. I personally viewed that cycle as option 1. Also, there are two options for the commutator. You can do the one I used which is L F' L' B L F L' B' or you can do B' R' F' R B R' F R. The first option gives the best cancellation of all the possible ones.

Awesome that we had essentially the same solution! Also, if you're interested in finding cool corner insertions I do recommend learning BH corners. Of course I have a terribly biased opinion, but I think it is quite useful 

Chris


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2010)

Chris, I am by no means an expert in BH; you are, it's your method. But here's my two cents: You know the thing about really experienced/fast cubers, that thing about there not being any difference between intuitive and algorithmic F2L? I think if you want to get faster at BH, you might want to start doing that - getting to the point where intuitive = algorithmic. Things like *viewpoint shifting is* just way way way too trivial for someone at your level. It's *like still having to do a U4 before you can recognize OLL* - it makes absolutely no sense for someone as experienced and knowledgeable as you are. 12-movers, orthogonals, and A perms are instantly recognizable, so if you have neither of those and don't have an AnI pair, then you should instantly know it's an 8-mover - this whole process should take less than a second. And given any 8-mover, you should instantly be able to see the commutator without any trouble. There is absolutely no reason to go through that whole viewpoint shifting process (or any other long/complicated thinking processes you employ).

So when you're looking for insertions, it's boom, we have 3 stickers, boom, is it a 12-mover, boom, is it orthogonal, boom, is it an A perm, boom, does it have at least one AnI pair. If you hit a yes, do your next move and repeat the process. If all are nos, see if the commutator cancels with the leading/trailing moves.

I hope this doesn't come across as offensive or anything. It's 1 in the morning and I just biked 20 miles today. I'll fix the tone tomorrow morning


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2010)

Micael said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC:* DNF
> ...



I submitted on the site incorrectly, so it shouldn't count. I still have the paper  But I typed it up wrong.


----------



## okayama (Aug 17, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.76, 6.97, (9.46), (5.14), 8.67 = 7.47

*3x3x3*: (30.66), 26.95, 24.77, (23.73), 25.13 = 25.62
Over 25, bad.

*4x4x4*: (2:11.04), 2:02.55, 1:54.03, (1:45.27), 1:59.06 = 1:58.55

*6x6x6*: (8:48.16), (7:54.32), 7:58.48, 7:55.94, 8:44.52 = 8:12.98

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 43.67, DNS, DNS = 43.67

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:23.75], DNF [3:39.17], DNF [6:09.50] = DNF
1st: Off by 3 corners
2nd: Off by 3 edges
3rd: 2 flipped edges left
Aghhhhh!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 26:31.53, 17:27.50, DNS = 17:27.50
Yes! PB!

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 53:40.57, DNS, DNS = 53:40.57

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/3, 22:07.03
PB!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
Solution: L2 B2 R D2 B' U D L' D' U L F' L' B L F L' U' L' B' L' B2 L B2 L' B' L B L2

Nice start, but not so good continuation.

2x2x2 block: L2 B2 R D2
2x2x3 block: B' U
Orient edges: D L' D' U * B U'
F2L minus 1 slot: L' B' L' B2 L B2
Finish F2L: L' B' L B
All but 3 corners: L2

Insert at *: L F' L' B L F L' B'


*Magic*: (4.59), (4.05), 4.17, 4.30, 4.10 = 4.19


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 17, 2010)

blah said:


> Chris, I am by no means an expert in BH; you are, it's your method. But here's my two cents: You know the thing about really experienced/fast cubers, that thing about there not being any difference between intuitive and algorithmic F2L? I think if you want to get faster at BH, you might want to start doing that - getting to the point where intuitive = algorithmic. Things like *viewpoint shifting is* just way way way too trivial for someone at your level.



Hey Chester,

Thanks for the post, and definitely no offense taken. Daniel doesn't viewpoint shift either, and just recognizes the sticker cycles as you say. I guess, for whatever reason, I developed this early as a crutch to learn the cases more quickly and just somehow never gave it up. I'll try to go back through and learn how to stop viewpoint shifting on the "harder" cases, and just learn to recognize the cycle as is. Thanks for the motivation to drop a bad habit 

Chris

P.S. 
@okayama: Wow that's cool! We found the *exact* same FMC solution! Same insertion and everything!


----------



## penguin009 (Aug 17, 2010)

3x3x3 with feet:
1. DNF
2. DNF
3.DNF
4 DNF
5. DNF
... I need to work on my toe tricks


----------



## okayama (Aug 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> @okayama: Wow that's cool! We found the *exact* same FMC solution! Same insertion and everything!



Oh, many people started with the same block building, and several people had the same frame.

Actually that was a backup solution. I found the following solution, but couldn't finish in 1-hour.


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R2 U R' D B F2 D' B' L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 U B' U
Solution: L2 B2 R D2 B2 L' B F U B2 U' F' U B2 L B' L' B L2 B L' B L' D L' D2 B2 D (28 HTM)

NISS solve.

(Normal)

2x2x2 block: L2 B2 R D2
2x2x3 block + pair: B2 L' B U

(Inverse)

Pre-scramble: U' B' L B2 D2 R' B2 L2

Orient edges: D' B2 D2 L D'
More blocks: L B' L B'
All but 3 corners: L2 B' L B L' *
Correction: U' B' L B2 D2 R' B2 L2

Insert at *: B2 U' F U B2 U' F' U


----------



## tkubo (Aug 17, 2010)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/7, 45:10


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Aug 17, 2010)

2x2x2: (4.96) , 7.78 , 9.58 , (29.31) , 9.77 =
3x3x3: 15.63 , (19.16) , 17.77 , (13.33) , 16.25 = 16.55
4x4x4: (1:03.15) , 1:06.52 , 1:04.53 , (1:12.18) , 1:07.08 =
5x5x5:	2:22.09 , (2:33.02) , 1:59.75 , (1:50.93) , 2:18.77 =
6x6x6: 4:47.77 , 4:51.09 , (5:02.83) , (4:22.00) , 4:37.52 =
7x7x7: 7:59.97 , 8:34.02 , 8:01.53 , (7:58.89) , (DNS) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 1:02.72 , DNF = 1:02.72 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 5:11.96 , DNF , 3:32.38 = 3:32.38
3x3x3 One Handed: 58.22 , (1:05.81) , 56.43 , 59.96 , (48.52) =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (1:18.43) , (2:26.36) , 1:45.97 , 1:33.80 , 1:45.77 =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 47 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:39.34 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:29.63 
Magic: 1.63 , 1.55 , 1.46 , (1.44) , (3.16) = 1.55
Clock : (25.91) , 22.41 , 21.69 , (21.19) , 23.09 = 22.40
MegaMinx : 5:41.33, (4:50.72) , 5:07.30 , 5:22.13 , (DNS) = 
PyraMinx: 13.55 , 9.40 , 13.78 , (22.69) , (8.33) = 12.23


B2 R B' U [R2] (4)
U F' U L F' L F' L' U2 F (10)	(14)
B' U B (3)	(17)
U2 F' (2)	(19) 
U F U F' U F (6)	(25)
L F R' F R F2 L' (7)	(32)
[U'] R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2	(15)	(47)


----------



## Micael (Aug 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Why could you not edit it?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 18, 2010)

2x2x2: 10.18 9.39+ (11.10) 6.28 (5.31) = 8.62
Comment: Haven't practised for 3 months. Bad results anyway.

3x3x3: (24.71) 23.84 21.69 (17.05) 20.86 = 22.13
Comment: LBL results

4x4x4: 1:54.45 (1:45.56) 1:50.93 (1:55.04) 1:49.39 = 1:51.59

Clock: 8.67 (10.41) (7.61) 9.92 7.86 = 8.82 
Comment: The second solve could be sub7, but I got stuck on my last two turns


----------



## Carson (Aug 18, 2010)

*3x3*
33.26 28.41 33.42 27.89 31.40
*Average: 31.02*
Comments: I am averaging a few seconds below this... but I did this on my "work" cube which tends to pop if turned very quickly. (Daiyan, Taiyan... whatever it is being called this week) and I didn't really warm up. I wish I could get to the point that I could warm up with just a few solves. It seems like it takes 15--20 now... that is pretty inconvenient.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2010)

3x3: (11.96), (10.22), 11.95, 11.58, 11.21 = 11.58
4x4: 55.26, (49.07), 52.72, (58.16), 53.12 = 53.70
Sq1: (7.92), 12.97, 12.37, 14.66, (16.80) = 13.33


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 18, 2010)

*Birgit:
3x3x3:* 2:20.86, 2:03.78, 2:19.83, (4:10.34), (2:01.72) = 2:14.82


----------



## guusrs (Aug 18, 2010)

fmc: L U L U' B2 R D2 B' U B L' B U R B2 R' B' U' B2 U' L U2 B U' B' L' B2 L2 (*28*)
I think we have to share the winning points guys;-)

explanation: 
pre-scramble move L2
F2L-1: L U L U' B2 R D2 B' U B L' (11)
last pair: B U R B2 R'B U' (18)
LL: U B2 U' B2 U' L U2 B U' B' L' B2 (27)
undo premove: L2 (28)

I found a nice start with NISS: U L U B' R B2 D2 U L2 D B2 (11) leaving 4 corners and 4 edges. I tried to conjugate them to 1 layer, but ran out of time.

Gus


----------



## Lumej (Aug 18, 2010)

3x3: 49.06, 42.15, 38.23, 34.48, 33.72 = 38.29
I'm still so slow because of my burnt hand. BUT I said I'd try to always do the weekly comps...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2010)

It will be a few weeks before I do much BLD again. I've decided to take a few weeks break, both to see if it makes a difference in my times, and to devote effort to square-1 BLD. I've proven my square-1 BLD method works, but I'm still trying to refine it before I start madly generating and memorizing mapping matrices.

Fortunately, for this week, I managed to get successful 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD solves before I quit. (My most recent big cube BLD solve was last Saturday - the unofficial 5x5x5 I did after failing both the official ones at Toronto.)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 45.80, 43.47, 46.56, 46.34, 40.55 = *45.20*
Comment: Not bad, I guess.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 41.86, DNF [28.06], 32.93 = *32.93*
Comment: DNF was 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:59.47], DNF [1:45.63], 1:35.71 = *1:35.71*
Comment: First one off by 4 corners and 2 edges; second one 3 edges due to mismemorization. Pretty bad.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:30.28 [4:54], DNS, DNS = *8:30.28*
Comment: I only got one done this week. Fortunately, it was successful.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:28.93, 8:55], 15:52.95 [8:00], DNS = *15:52.95*
Comment: First one had 2 centrals flipped. Didn't get the third one done, mainly because I didn't have my scrambles with me in the room at the Toronto competition.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 34.43, 35.65, 27.59, 25.96, 27.03 = *29.68*
Comment: Sub-30 - nice!
*3x3x3:* 1:37.25, 1:26.81, 1:24.13, 1:16.46, DNF [1:27.22] = *1:29.40*
Comment: Sub-1:30 - nice again!


----------



## sutty17 (Aug 20, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.41 6.90 7.22 (7.81) (6.17) = 6.84
3x3x3: 18.00 17.56 (19.45) (15.25) 18.01 = 17.86
4x4x4: 1:09.33 (1:02.34) (1:18.90) 1:11.00 1:13.41 = 1:11.25
5x5x5: 2:30.68 (2:38.35) (2:17.56) 2:24.12 2:22.38 = 2:25.73
6x6x6: 5:00.16 (4:36.59) 4:51.51 (5:01.72) 4:48.22 = 4:53.30
2x2x2BLD: 1:14.88 57.59 DNF(1:01.15) = 57.59
3x3x3 OH: 38.65 36.10 (41.86) (31.08) 37.28 = 37.34
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:41.85
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 3:53.25 
Megaminx: (2:36.93) 2:53.49 2:43.15 (3:01.52) 2:43.35 = 2:46.66
Pyraminx: 7.01 7.24 6.31 (9.72) (6.24) = 6.85


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2010)

Mats B

I've been ill for a while, these results are mostly since last weekend.
I did everything bld

Bld events
*2x2BLD:	*dnf 35.00 45.88 = *35.00*
*3x3BLD:	*dnf dnf	2:11.59 = *2:11.59* bad but not dnf
*4x4BLD:	*dnf dnf 8:43.25 = *8:43.25* nah, but not dnf
*5x5BLD:	*dnf dnf	21:38 = *21:38	* nah, but not dnf
I safed the last solve and succeeded in 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5
*Multi: 4/5 = 3 * in 24:11 
Had not the strength for more. One cube messed up. Almost as fast as Henrik .

Normal events
*2x2:* dnf 49.14 54.88 34.78 36.27 = *46.76* so slow
*3x3:* dnf dnf dnf 2:15.10 2:17.17 = *DNF* no accuracy
*4x4:* dnf 9:02.01 8:51.86 10:46.10 dnf = *DNF* 
Just a minutes lack of concentration from an avg.
*5x5:* 24:43 *15:29.30* dnf [19+] dnf [19+] dnf = *DNF*
The best of all, just marvelous second solve. I did not look at the memo time.
*6x6* dnf dns dns dns dns = *dnf*
pop after half the solve   That far everything was ok. 49 minutes wasted.
*2-4Rel:	dnf* close and 14:30 ca. Would have been a PB.
*2-5Rel:	dnf* So stupid. Invented a new faulty comm (wasn't one)
so two +-centers off at the 5x5. The rest ok.
*MTS	*dnf 3:03.37 2:37.25 3:03.89 2:39.81 = *2:55.69* PB avg


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2010)

*Results week 33*

Things back to normal 

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.28 fazrulz
 2.80 cuber952
 2.91 SimonWestlund
 3.38 onionhoney
 3.47 The Rubik Mai
 3.65 Yes, We Can!
 3.95 AdvanceFIN
 4.17 cincyaviation
 4.48 rickcube
 4.53 nccube
 4.54 JunwenYao
 4.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.65 Elliot
 4.66 zaub3rfr4g
 4.67 cubedude7
 4.88 04mucklowd
 4.94 [email protected]
 5.10 Cride5
 5.23 robindeun
 5.26 Evan Liu
 5.98 PeterV
 6.28 Zane_C
 6.84 sutty17
 6.92 janelle
 7.17 Sir E Brum
 7.41 jamesdeanludlow
 7.47 okayama
 8.62 r_517
 9.04 pierrotlenageur
 9.32 lilkdub503
 10.41 TheCubeMaster5000
 10.83 Keroma12
 23.76 Eldra
 29.68 Mike Hughey
 46.76 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(48)

 9.46 fazrulz
 9.72 onionhoney
 11.12 SimonWestlund
 11.27 Yes, We Can!
 11.58 MTGjumper
 11.79 The Rubik Mai
 12.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.44 AdvanceFIN
 14.10 rickcube
 14.19 [email protected]
 14.43 zaub3rfr4g
 15.14 Elliot
 15.18 Edam
 15.23 nccube
 15.56 JunwenYao
 15.83 cubedude7
 16.55 pierrotlenageur
 16.90 cmhardw
 16.91 Evan Liu
 17.03 Zane_C
 17.14 04mucklowd
 17.66 robindeun
 17.86 sutty17
 18.53 ExoCorsair
 18.75 cuber952
 19.30 lilkdub503
 19.89 Cride5
 20.17 jamesdeanludlow
 20.23 mande
 20.46 Sir E Brum
 20.79 janelle
 22.13 r_517
 23.90 coinman
 24.42 larf
 25.39 TheCubeMaster5000
 25.62 okayama
 26.46 PeterV
 27.16 uberCuber
 28.46 hawkmp4
 28.87 HelpCube
 29.93 Keroma12
 31.02 Carson
 38.29 Lumej
 40.69 MichaelErskine
 48.15 Eldra
 1:29.40 Mike Hughey
 2:14.82 Birgit
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(30)

 45.90 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.63 SimonWestlund
 53.70 MTGjumper
 55.76 Yes, We Can!
 58.94 [email protected]
 58.99 onionhoney
 1:02.51 cuber952
 1:03.77 The Rubik Mai
 1:06.04 pierrotlenageur
 1:09.15 zaub3rfr4g
 1:10.95 JunwenYao
 1:11.25 sutty17
 1:12.26 jamesdeanludlow
 1:12.92 rickcube
 1:16.16 cubedude7
 1:17.48 Evan Liu
 1:21.07 robindeun
 1:22.11 Elliot
 1:34.18 nccube
 1:39.84 larf
 1:49.69 Zane_C
 1:51.59 r_517
 1:58.55 okayama
 2:03.28 lilkdub503
 2:12.06 uberCuber
 2:19.50 janelle
 2:22.53 MichaelErskine
 2:47.07 Keroma12
 3:57.39 Cride5
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:38.67 SimonWestlund
 1:49.30 The Rubik Mai
 1:50.02 Yes, We Can!
 2:00.95 cuber952
 2:02.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:12.82 JunwenYao
 2:13.54 pierrotlenageur
 2:16.72 cubedude7
 2:20.60 [email protected]
 2:22.40 rickcube
 2:25.73 sutty17
 2:33.97 jamesdeanludlow
 2:47.67 nccube
 2:48.70 Evan Liu
 3:14.05 Keroma12
 4:26.07 MichaelErskine
 4:29.78 janelle
 6:42.13 uberCuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:13.21 SimonWestlund
 3:44.72 Yes, We Can!
 4:32.96 jamesdeanludlow
 4:45.46 pierrotlenageur
 4:53.30 sutty17
 5:17.61 JunwenYao
 5:20.99 Keroma12
 6:01.38 The Rubik Mai
 7:54.16 MichaelErskine
 8:12.98 okayama
*7x7x7*(9)

 5:02.01 SimonWestlund
 5:56.15 The Rubik Mai
 6:47.70 cubedude7
 7:14.87 jamesdeanludlow
 7:24.45 JunwenYao
 8:11.69 Keroma12
 8:11.84 pierrotlenageur
 9:26.56 ExoCorsair
11:09.90 MichaelErskine
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 20.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.85 SimonWestlund
 22.47 Elliot
 22.81 The Rubik Mai
 23.00 Yes, We Can!
 24.12 zaub3rfr4g
 27.38 Zane_C
 28.10 JunwenYao
 35.25 robindeun
 35.37 rickcube
 37.34 sutty17
 37.34 mande
 37.82 Evan Liu
 44.30 nccube
 44.77 Sir E Brum
 45.20 Mike Hughey
 47.61 janelle
 51.37 jamesdeanludlow
 54.65 cubedude7
 58.20 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.63 hawkmp4
 1:04.60 HelpCube
 1:19.37 MichaelErskine
 1:42.46 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:38.97 SimonWestlund
 9:44.62 Keroma12
 DNF penguin009
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 19.59 Evan Liu
 21.72 SimonWestlund
 24.54 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.75 aronpm
 26.21 zaub3rfr4g
 30.47 cubedude7
 32.93 Mike Hughey
 35.00 MatsBergsten
 39.13 nccube
 39.98 Zane_C
 43.67 okayama
 57.59 sutty17
 1:02.72 pierrotlenageur
 1:09.63 Cride5
 1:44.76 Eldra
 1:51.11 Keroma12
 1:56.14 janelle
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:00.87 zaub3rfr4g
 1:35.71 Mike Hughey
 1:40.19 SimonWestlund
 1:43.52 cmhardw
 1:56.66 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:57.28 Yes, We Can!
 2:11.59 MatsBergsten
 2:31.21 mande
 3:32.38 pierrotlenageur
 7:00.30 Keroma12
12:03.03 Cride5
 DNF okayama
 DNF JunwenYao
 DNF 04mucklowd
 DNF onionhoney
 DNF cubedude7
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:20.60 cmhardw
 8:30.28 Mike Hughey
 8:43.25 MatsBergsten
 9:12.00 Henrik
15:04.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
17:27.50 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

15:52.95 Mike Hughey
16:04.82 cmhardw
21:38.00 MatsBergsten
53:40.57 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

5/5 (23:25)  Henrik
6/7 (45:10)  tkubo
3/3 (22:07)  okayama
4/5 (24:11)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (31:52)  Zane_C
4/5 (32:04)  Yes, We Can!
2/2 ( 6:24)  Hyprul 9-ty2
2/3 (18:20)  SimonWestlund
0/2 (24:30)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:02.68 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:07.79 SimonWestlund
 1:41.85 pierrotlenageur
 1:53.55 Keroma12
 2:02.82 robindeun
 2:55.69 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:03.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:17.02 SimonWestlund
 1:19.74 [email protected]
 1:20.19 The Rubik Mai
 1:35.64 Evan Liu
 1:36.97 JunwenYao
 1:37.12 rickcube
 1:39.34 pierrotlenageur
 1:41.62 cubedude7
 1:41.85 sutty17
 1:44.19 04mucklowd
 1:44.21 Elliot
 1:47.56 jamesdeanludlow
 2:12.84 Zane_C
 2:16.68 larf
 2:24.44 nccube
 3:16.57 janelle
 3:51.21 TheCubeMaster5000
 3:58.34 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:57.72 SimonWestlund
 3:02.21 The Rubik Mai
 3:21.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:48.69 rickcube
 3:53.25 sutty17
 4:00.83 04mucklowd
 4:13.53 jamesdeanludlow
 4:14.38 JunwenYao
 4:16.77 cubedude7
 4:29.63 pierrotlenageur
 4:50.78 Evan Liu
 5:34.24 larf
 6:09.16 Keroma12
 7:50.32 janelle
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Magic*(12)

 0.89 The Rubik Mai
 1.27 Evan Liu
 1.43 SimonWestlund
 1.46 zaub3rfr4g
 1.55 pierrotlenageur
 1.55 janelle
 1.76 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.79 cubedude7
 2.09 jamesdeanludlow
 2.16 Sir E Brum
 3.17 rickcube
 4.19 okayama
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.45 The Rubik Mai
 2.79 jamesdeanludlow
 2.80 04mucklowd
 3.03 Evan Liu
 3.33 SimonWestlund
 3.51 HelpCube
 5.30 cubedude7
 6.32 rickcube
*Clock*(11)

 8.07 larf
 8.82 r_517
 10.65 SimonWestlund
 11.20 cubedude7
 14.52 jamesdeanludlow
 22.14 Evan Liu
 22.40 pierrotlenageur
 26.78 JunwenYao
 40.67 janelle
 53.08 The Rubik Mai
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.21 SimonWestlund
 6.20 rickcube
 6.85 sutty17
 7.23 The Rubik Mai
 8.70 cubedude7
 8.71 JunwenYao
 10.32 nccube
 10.50 Evan Liu
 10.83 Zane_C
 11.85 cincyaviation
 12.24 pierrotlenageur
 14.30 robindeun
 14.36 [email protected]
 15.56 janelle
 26.53 04mucklowd
 37.37 Keroma12
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:00.54 SimonWestlund
 1:34.07 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:54.02 The Rubik Mai
 2:00.52 JunwenYao
 2:10.57 cubedude7
 2:30.20 jamesdeanludlow
 2:46.66 sutty17
 2:55.02 uberCuber
 3:33.92 Keroma12
 4:37.15 MichaelErskine
 4:59.54 cincyaviation
 5:23.59 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(13)

 13.33 MTGjumper
 20.11 cubedude7
 20.99 SimonWestlund
 38.71 Hyprul 9-ty2
 40.66 robindeun
 42.32 rickcube
 54.18 The Rubik Mai
 57.51 uberCuber
 1:03.01 jamesdeanludlow
 1:07.38 janelle
 1:56.92 TheCubeMaster5000
 2:34.42 MichaelErskine
 3:08.35 Keroma12
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(19)

28 guusrs
28 eastamazonantidote
29 okayama
29 cmhardw
30 uberCuber
30 Stini
31 mande
32 Cride5
33 PM 1729
34 ZB_FTW!!!
38 Hyprul 9-ty2
42 zaub3rfr4g
43 Kenneth
47 pierrotlenageur
47 Keroma12
48 nccube
48 hawkmp4
56 jamesdeanludlow
76 HelpCube

*Contest results*

379 SimonWestlund
318 Hyprul 9-ty2
280 The Rubik Mai
227 cubedude7
221 pierrotlenageur
217 JunwenYao
207 Yes, We Can!
192 rickcube
185 jamesdeanludlow
181 Evan Liu
181 zaub3rfr4g
174 sutty17
155 nccube
144 Zane_C
139 Keroma12
135 [email protected]
130 okayama
119 onionhoney
119 Elliot
113 robindeun
112 cuber952
110 cmhardw
107 janelle
102 MatsBergsten
96 MTGjumper
95 04mucklowd
94 Cride5
89 Mike Hughey
88 fazrulz
79 mande
75 uberCuber
75 AdvanceFIN
61 larf
60 MichaelErskine
55 r_517
53 Sir E Brum
45 lilkdub503
45 cincyaviation
39 Edam
37 ExoCorsair
36 TheCubeMaster5000
35 hawkmp4
34 Henrik
34 HelpCube
33 aronpm
32 PeterV
29 eastamazonantidote
29 guusrs
25 Stini
21 PM 1729
21 tkubo
20 ZB_FTW!!!
19 coinman
19 Eldra
17 Kenneth
10 Carson
9 Lumej
5 penguin009
5 Birgit


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 21, 2010)

4th place!! Even though I had a lot of bad results!


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B
> 
> I've been ill for a while, these results are mostly since last weekend.
> I did everything bld
> ....



Next time try also BLD-FMC


----------

